# Old Pollen Patties



## high rate of speed (Jan 4, 2008)

Sounds like you already did the taste test.J/K.I dont think I would risk using it.


----------



## BEES4U (Oct 10, 2007)

The bees can prefer the aged product even with some fermentation.
You preserved the material by using sugar.
If it has not fermented by now use it.
Your nutrient levels may be a little low.
I just read an article that said that old soy flour is worse than no soy flour.
Try it out to see how the bees like it on a small scale.
Ernie


----------



## BEES4U (Oct 10, 2007)

*pahvantpiper*

How do the bees like the aged patties?
Ernie


----------



## Dale Hodges (Jul 13, 2007)

why not give a couple of hives a patty and see what happens?


----------



## Keith Jarrett (Dec 10, 2006)

pahvantpiper said:


> I want to start feeding in about a month.


Heck a month...

Starting to feed this week.

Rob, has it been in cool storage?


----------

